# Prescription Acne Meds



## FashionVixen (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm going to a dermatologist this month - which acne meds should I look into? My acne is moderate although it doesn't show up much in photos and right now I used 2.5% benzoyl peroxide gel which has helped but not cured it. I tried BenzaClin last year which I had a terrible reaction to and dried out my skin so badly it was coming off in sheets! My skin isn't bad enough for Accutane and also I have depression so I'd be horrible for me to take it. My breakouts are worse around that time of the month - should I look into the Pill for acne? What is your experience with Differin and Retin A Micro (especially if you have sensitive skin like me!)? Thanks so much!


----------



## jasper17 (Jun 12, 2005)

I've only used the Pill and it worked pretty well - some not to good side effects in the first couple of months, though, like nauseau (Ortho Tri-cyclen was what is was and it tends to do that util your body gets used to it), but it went away.  I'd say I went from 5 big breakouts per month to one every few months.


----------



## triccc (Jun 8, 2007)

I have UBER sensitive skin and I looove Retin A micro.
At first your face looks worse before it looks better.
It works great now and I only use it about 2-3 times a week at night.

You have to remember to exfoliate and MOISTURIZE! retin a sucks out everything from your skin.. so in order for your body not to work harder and produce more oil (ahhh!) you need to keep your face moisturized. I use a regular neutrogena moisturizer (not the acne clearing one) for sensitive skin. My skin looks much better now than ever!


----------



## chipmunkvoice (Jun 8, 2007)

My doctor prescribed me with Doxycyline (i think thats spelled right) which is an antibiotic - one tablet each day and at first i was given Differin but i didnt find any difference with it, so now i switched to a new gel called Duac.

When i was in highschool i used Clindatech which was a topical solution and it worked quite well and cleared up my mild acne for a few years. So then i stopped using it and years later i was back to square one so thats when i was prescribed with Doxycyline.

I have quite sensitive AND combination skin, so it can sometimes go from oily to dry, flaky and itchy =_= ew. I use Cetaphil cleanser coz its gentle and not as harsh as other cleansers, an alcohol free toner and i totally agree with *triccc*, you must keep your face moisturized to keep it from producing too much oil. I'm currently using Biotherms Aquasource moisturizer for combination and i'm liking it so far.

._. wow quite a long post. Hope some bits were helpful haha


----------



## Janice (Jun 8, 2007)

I've had amazing sucess with Duac, though I haven't been able to purchase it as ofen anymore because my co-pay went up to $75 a tube. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's a topical gel. I've recc'd it to several friends who have in turn gotten it rx'd for them and they've cleared up beautifully as well.


----------



## heroinisntreal (Jun 10, 2007)

I had good results with Doryx and Tretinoin which were prescribed to me by my derm. benzaclin made me break out even worse so I wouldnt recommend it.


----------



## tinkness (Jun 12, 2007)

My doctor has always given me benzomycin. It's the only thing that has ever been able to clear up my cheeks. At first it was a goop like stuff (I guess it was supposed to be a gel? It came in powder form and the pharmacist added peroxide to it) but now it's in these roll in tubes. I don't like it as much now as I did in the old form so I'm thinking about having a new prescription written out.

But, if you're broke like me..try it. Benzomycin or Erythromycin


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 19, 2007)

honestly, what works for one person may not work at all on the next. your derm should be able to figure out one to try for you.

benzomycin is actually mixed with 70% ethyl alcohol.  it's topical erythromycin.  benzaclin is mixed with distilled water. its's topical clindamycin.  both can be drying to the skin.  and both are topical antibiotics.

Retin-A, Tazorac, Duac also helps with celluar turnover so i see some people using that for wrinkles (a cosmetic purpose so insurance will not cover this on prexcription copay)

Pills like OrthoTriCyclen, Yasmin - regulates your hormones since androgens increase oil/sebum production and thus contributes to acne.

Antibiotics - topical or oral - gets rid of bacteria contributing to acne.  

OTC items i see derms recommend to patients - Cetaphil cleanser or one with salicylic acid in it.  Benzyl peroxide 5% or 10% (i've seen 2.5% which i prefer because that just makes my skin too dry) - be careful, it can bleach fabric (pillowcases, shirts)  Oil-free moisturizer.  Don't overwash your skin.  wear sunscreen since most meds can make your skin sensitive to sunlight.

i  use Differin gel (prescription) on and off for the last 5 years and that never dries out my skin.  

just remember, your skin might get worse before getting better - reason being that as the medicine (whether OTC or Rx) can increase cellular turnover, push out sebum/oil that is deeper in the pores and can cause more acne as it is being "pushed" up and out.  (don't pop your pimples - it can lead to scarring.)


----------



## TigerLily0686 (Nov 10, 2009)

How long should I give an acne medicine to work? I am using benzaclin right now it is causing a little more acne


----------

